# Hola Alguien podria decirme si es Seguro Comprar en jeson EE.UU. desde México?



## DRACKOALFA (Jul 20, 2014)

*Hola a todos me presento soy nuevo en el foro mi nombre es Daniel y soy de la ciudad de México y mi duda es si es Seguro Comprar en jeson EE.UU. desde México? Y SI SABEN CUANTO PAGARIA De Impuestos Comprar por UNOS 17 millones de pesos mexicanos de golpe 1.300 dolares approximately o SI convendría mas Comprar baño contradictorio? y si Alguien sabe Una forma de Evitar Pagar Impuestos? Que yo ya no tengo Familiares Viviendo en EE.UU.. De ante mano GRACIAS POR SUS MENSAJES Y Leer mi post, agradeceria si me Pasan Otras OPCIONES Para comprar en EE.UU. Alguna pagina QUE SEA buena o Que se yo La Opinión de Todos es Bienvenida o si saben de algun lugar que den buen precio en refacciones en el df estoy terminando de armar una de enduro. *: Thumbsup:


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Jensonusa.com es seguro, el único problema es el costo de envío, como utilizan solo FedEx ó UPS el cargo es bastante, súmale que ellos te hacen el trámite aduanal y te cargan el agente y los impuestos, que usualmente es solo el IVA, pero si se incrementa bastante. Otra opción es Ebay, busca vendedores con reputación arriba del 98% y "free shipping", la ventaja ahí es que puedes encontrar precios mas bajos que en tiendas virtuales (jenson) y el envío lo hacen por correo normal, que es mas barato que cualquiera de las mensajerías y si tu factura es de menos de $100 Dlls casi siempre pasan libres de arancel.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

En México ya hay opciones para comprar a precios competitivos con USA y con soporte de marca. Es solo cuestión de buscarle.


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

ritopc said:


> En México ya hay opciones para comprar a precios competitivos con USA y con soporte de marca. Es solo cuestión de buscarle.


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Así es hay que buscarle , pero depende mucho de que componentes se busca , hay algunos que ni soñando encontramos en México .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## doccoraje (Jan 12, 2004)

Totalmente de acuerdo, hay lugares donde encuentras los mismos precios ó hasta mejores, pero como dice LB hay componentes ó marcas que ni por error los traen.
Yo trato de comprar lo mas posible aquí, pero siempre comparo, no estoy peleado con mi dinero.


----------



## DRACKOALFA (Jul 20, 2014)

doccoraje said:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, hay lugares donde encuentras los mismos precios ó hasta mejores, pero como dice LB hay componentes ó marcas que ni por error los traen.
> Yo trato de comprar lo mas posible aquí, pero siempre comparo, no estoy peleado con mi dinero.


 Podrian decirme de algunos lugares para comprar a buen precio en el df o alrededores, yo ando buscando un grupo completo xt y otras cosillas..


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DRACKOALFA said:


> Podrian decirme de algunos lugares para comprar a buen precio en el df o alrededores, yo ando buscando un grupo completo xt y otras cosillas..


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DRACKOALFA, Hola , te dije donde ja ja ja , pero te entró la desconfianza , aquí en el foro hay por lo menos unos 20 cuates que te pueden dar referencias de quien te dije .

Saludos y suerte 
the last biker


----------



## DRACKOALFA (Jul 20, 2014)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> DRACKOALFA, Hola , te dije donde ja ja ja , pero te entró la desconfianza , aquí en el foro hay por lo menos unos 20 cuates que te pueden dar referencias de quien te dije .
> 
> ...


the last biker Hola bro, pues lo malo que solo me dijiste con quien jajaja y pues no es desconfianza pero pues como voy a pagar sin ver.. 
Ojala alguien si sea buena onda y diga realmente donde se puede comprar en el df a precios competitivos por que en lugares como transvision bike solo buscan estafarte jajajajajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

DRACKOALFA said:


> the last biker Hola bro, pues lo malo que solo me dijiste con quien jajaja y pues no es desconfianza pero pues como voy a pagar sin ver..
> Ojala alguien si sea buena onda y diga realmente donde se puede comprar en el df a precios competitivos por que en lugares como transvision bike solo buscan estafarte jajajajajaja


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------Échate tu viajecito a Puebla de Los Camotes y ya verás que precios .


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

the last biker said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------Échate tu viajecito a Puebla de Los Camotes y ya verás que precios .


En sumomento te dije que en Puebla hay muy buenos vendedores, aunque jamás como comprar en tiendas en EU. 
A mi me gustaba mucho competitive cyclist. 
saludos


----------



## DRACKOALFA (Jul 20, 2014)

Psycho Marco said:


> En sumomento te dije que en Puebla hay muy buenos vendedores, aunque jamás como comprar en tiendas en EU.
> A mi me gustaba mucho competitive cyclist.
> saludos


Gracias a todos, pero buscando mucho encontré una tienda en el df muy escondida jajaja donde hay de todo y sobre todo muy buenos precios... Al que guste se la comparto, no como otros users que solo buscan estafarte y se guardan la info para su beneficio jajajaja


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco said:


> En sumomento te dije que en Puebla hay muy buenos vendedores, aunque jamás como comprar en tiendas en EU.
> A mi me gustaba mucho competitive cyclist.
> saludos


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Estimado Psycho,

Se ve se siente que te sigue gustando el desmother :thumbsup:ja ja ja , cuando vienes a rodar con los cuates camoteros que tanto te agradan ....., y cada día crece y crece el número de chicas ciclistas para el regocijo de los jóvenes mtbikers solteros como tú .

Ya de perdis hay que crear una que otra polémica en este H.Foro que cada día está mas fuera de forma ja ja ja .

saludos
the last biker


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

the last biker said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Estimado Psycho,
> 
> ...


Last Biker, Donde se juntan esas chicas ciclistas, que yo no las he visto? 
jajaja


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

albxor, a lo que se refiere TLB es que vayas a la tierra de los camotes para que veas como crece y crece... el número de chicas que gustan de este deporte. 
Pero mejor no digo más porque hay gente aquí muy sensible y se les razgan las medias. 
saludos!


----------



## albxor (Jan 8, 2014)

JaJaJa, no había entendido.
Que ingenuo soy...


----------



## Psycho Marco (Nov 7, 2008)

Nah, no te preocupes, lo que pasa es que el alburero y gañan del grupo soy yo y casi no entro por aquí últimamente, así que sin mí, el foro es bastante decente. 
saludos


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

albxor said:


> Last Biker, Donde se juntan esas chicas ciclistas, que yo no las he visto?
> jajaja


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

albxor, luego te digo donde se reúnen las féminas ciclistas para que dirijas tu Ibis por esos rumbos ja ja ja

saludos
the last biker


----------



## the last biker (Oct 12, 2005)

Psycho Marco;
Pero mejor no digo más porque hay gente aquí muy sensible y se les razgan las medias.
saludos![/QUOTE said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Mientras no se les vaya a rasgar el Sico o el Trojan en el momento supremo de la verdad absoluta........... los solteros pueden seguir rodando en paz y con tranquilidad ji ji ji
> 
> ...


----------



## DRACKOALFA (Jul 20, 2014)

Tsssss que paso jóvenes, no les digo todo se les va en albur... mas seriedad por favor.. y a esas princesas del pop! que son muy sensibles tiren piedras, ponganme el puerco, desquiten su ardor ja ja ja pinches reynas.


----------

